# Failed IVF



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone
I just had my first failed IVF but eggs were of such a low quality I don't know what my Doctor will say when I meet him on whether I can do any more. I feel so hollow. I always thought it wouldn't happen to me but now I feels sad at the reality I may never have children. How do you get over this empty feeling and is second tome IVF more chance of success if you have really bad eggs?


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Tiffanymi,

Firstly big , a failed cycle is awful and it feels like the bottom has fallen out of your world. Allow yourself some time and you'll know when you're ready to try again hun.

In relation to the egg quality, I'm no expert but as far as I'm aware the quality can change (good and bad) from cycle to cycle. My 1st cycle I had 20 eggs but only 2 made it to day 3 without lots of fragmentation and they weren't top quality but we got a BFP . 2nd cycle, 16 eggs 10 still going on day 3 so went to blast, 1 perfect day 5 embie but back, 2 day 6 frosties and BFN.

Try not to worry and I can't remember what they are but there are posts on the site about foods to eat to improve egg quality if you have a hunt around (sorry, terrible memory!!)

Hope that helps a little and best of luck with any future treatment 

H xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Helen78 sorry to hear about your Attemps as well. I am feeling alot better than 2 days ago but still a very lonely and disappointing journey to travel. How do you manage the time taken off work? Do you let them know you are going through IVF? Have you tried acupuncture at all. Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi chicky  

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. It certainly is a disappointing journey when the end result isn't what we dream of, thank goodness for the hope that drives us on as I can't look the idea of giving up in the face yet.

I haven't tried acupuncture, I like the idea and have heard lots of good things about it but haven't really felt I know enough about the difference between a good acupuncturist and a bad one to take the plunge! How about you? 

On both of my attempts I've told the world and his wife including work. Mainly because my work is a nightmare to re-arrange if I need time off at short notice but I have to use toil/leave for it. However, I'm starting my 1st ever FET sometime this week and because I need less time off and I know ET day will be 1 of 2 days I have only told my line manager so there is less questions this time. Have you told many people? I know you say its lonely so just wondered if that means you didn't tell many people? What did you tell work? (sorry I'm nosy!)

H xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!

I haven't tried acupuncture but heard alot of buzz around this topic and IVF. I haven't told many people at all. Just my DH and mom. I have a close family but haven't even told them. It's not that I don't want them to know I am going through it as I am not ashamed and they know need to. But it's the pressure of people knowing and constantly asking questions. I think though I may have chosen the wrong route because I think I should tell a few close people. I will tell my boss for the next one but def don't want work knowing. Maybe I am too private with this - just have heard many people telling everyone and then regretting it once they have tried a couple of times. I am thinking of doing IVF a month after my BFN hoping it is not too soon.  Good luck for your FET this week, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello,

I think whether you tell others or not it has its ups and downs to be honest. The first time I told everyone and it was a BFP so was happy to discuss it with everyone but last time it was harder although everyone was very sensitive about it! For me not telling people wasn't an option, can't hold my water as they say!! lol. This time a couple of close friends and my manager know at work but all my friends and family out of work still know  

Thank you for the good luck wishes and you too. I'll have everything crossed for you  

xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks you too!


----------

